# Diabetes Study



## sarahb81 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a Masters student at Magee University and I am conducting a dissertation investigating the psychological impact of caring for a child with diabetes. 
The aim of the research is to investigate the psychological impact of caring for a child with diabetes in order to fully appreciate the experiences parents face when raising an ill child and how stress, anxiety and coping strategies impacts on this. The study aims to investigate if the intensity of psychological distress is related to time since diagnosis.
By carrying out this investigation, the researchers wish to identify potential risk factors for parents caring for a child with diabetes and in so doing highlight the importance of early intervention and support for parents in order ensure to best care for the chronically ill child. 

I would like to ask all parents of children with diabetes, from Northern Ireland, to take part in the study by going to the link posted below.

http://tinyurl.com/35m5fr7 

I would really appreciate your input into the study, if you know anyone else who may be interested please pass on the above address.

Kind regards,
Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Sarah, can I just clarify - are you only looking for parents in Northern Ireland? This might limit the responses you receive as I don't think we have many members that fit the bill. Hopefully, I will be proved wrong! Good luck with your research.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 17, 2010)

i have done it for you hope it helps xxx


----------



## Joan Getty (Aug 19, 2010)

Parent from NI just completed questionnaire although it may not have been that relevant to me as my daughter was diagnosed 8 years ago.


----------



## sarahb81 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for completing the study for me I really appreciate it! It doesn't matter how long your child has been diagnosed as I want as broad a spectrum as possible to get a better idea of how all parents cope etc. I do only need parents from Northern Ireland so if you know of anyone else who fits the bill it would be great if you could pass on the info to them.
Thanks again! 
Sarah


----------



## gem123 (Aug 23, 2010)

hi sorry didn't read the post properly and im not from n ireland and have completed study sorry xxx


----------



## sarahb81 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats no problem Shannon, thanks anyway though!


----------

